# AR 15 Build



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2013)

ok, so I'm about 90% done with this little hottie.  

The nice thing about doing it all from scratch is you can pick and chose the best parts from the best companies to really customize it how you like

Here's what I got so far,

Started with a stripped custom engraved lower from Spikes Tactical






Went with a Daniel Defense lower parts kit along with a Magpul rgo gtip and trigger guard in OD Green





For the upper I wanted to keep everything with Colt so I went with this Colt SOCOM upper with 10inch quad rail.





So here she is with all her guts out





here she is thrown together





Some accesories





And here she is with all her makeup on.





The only thing missing is the bolt carrier group and charging handle which should be here in a day or two.  Went with BCM (Bravo Company Machinery) for both of them.  BCG is nickel boron coated which is badass!!

I also need to put sights on her.  Probably not going to put optics on it, going with Troy Industries flip-up iron sights. 


Bring on the Zombies motherbitches!!!

....oh yeah.....and fuck liberals!!


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

I love magpul, pts stock is one of my faves.  And their p-mags are badass.

Great build.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2013)

yeah i got a sweet  deal on pmags considering all the shit going on.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 6, 2013)

Speaking of magpul you guys should check out the outtakes from the training videos.   Frickin hilarious! ! 
Good looking build Darkside.  The troy flip ups are the shit too.


----------



## fognozzle (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet build. Am I correct in that one advantage to building your own is that there is no registration? What do you have in it?


----------



## fognozzle (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, just checking into a similar build and "out of stock" seems to be the common theme...smh!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 6, 2013)

bad ass rifle bro.  is it 5.56?


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2013)

fognozzle said:


> Sweet build. Am I correct in that one advantage to building your own is that there is no registration? What do you have in it?



Technicaly you have to register the lower reciever, that is the only part with a serial number.

and yes, it's a 5.56


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 6, 2013)

I like it.  Nice work.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2013)

it will look real sexy when I get the sights on it.


----------



## HH (Feb 6, 2013)

bad ass rifle you got there


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 6, 2013)

how much are we looking at price wise for this type of build?


----------



## oldskool954 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice build bro! I got a spikes zombie lower with a core 15 upper 300 blackout 9.5" sbr I just finished building with tax stamp! Check out 300 blackout round if u can its sweet.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 6, 2013)

There is a place here in Oklahoma that just started machining lowers. They are starting matched uppers this month. The lower is made out of one solid piece except for the trigger guard due to patent laws. I can't wait for the uppers!!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Btw, looks sexy bro. Good job!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> how much are we looking at price wise for this type of build?



About $1700 for everything minus the sights.  Pretty good considering the way prices have sky rocketed the last 2 months.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 6, 2013)

Great looking build, Mate!


----------



## R1rider (Feb 6, 2013)

looks sweet. I want to do something similar, but $1700+ is something i cant spare right now...

Time to start saving up


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2013)

R1rider said:


> looks sweet. I want to do something similar, but $1700+ is something i cant spare right now...
> 
> Time to start saving up



It's mainly because prices are so high, but I also wanted the very best of everything. 
You could easily shave 400-500$ off that and still have a good quality rifle.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 7, 2013)

good luck sticking to iron sight , once you have used even a decent red dot its hard to give them up on a tactical rifle. thats a sweet looking set up , i have all magpull furniture on mine as well .


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> About $1700 for everything minus the sights.  Pretty good considering the way prices have sky rocketed the last 2 months.



I'll give you 2500 for it.....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> good luck sticking to iron sight , once you have used even a decent red dot its hard to give them up on a tactical rifle. thats a sweet looking set up , i have all magpull furniture on mine as well .



I have about 5 other AR builds, 3 of which have optics. i may swap some inand out but primarly sticking with iron sights.  


Sorry Vette, not for sale bro.  lol


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I have about 5 other AR builds, 3 of which have optics. i may swap some inand out but primarly sticking with iron sights.
> 
> 
> Sorry Vette, not for sale bro.  lol



wish i had the money for a aimpoint or acog but its just not in the budget. my next BIG toy for my ar will be a silencer .


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> wish i had the money for a aimpoint or acog but its just not in the budget. my next BIG toy for my ar will be a silencer .



I have 1 nice eotech 512 with a good magnifier.  the res are some of the lesser expensive ones but still get the job done.

As for the suppressor.....i'm with you on that. I started making one for my .22 with a little success but put it on the back burner over the holidays.  Would be much easier if I had a lathe.   I've actually been looking on craigs list latey at lathes and saw a few decent ones for a good price and I'm seriously considering getting one.  Gonna work out the .22 first and perfect that one before trying for the AR.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I have 1 nice eotech 512 with a good magnifier.  the res are some of the lesser expensive ones but still get the job done.
> 
> As for the suppressor.....i'm with you on that. I started making one for my .22 with a little success but put it on the back burner over the holidays.  Would be much easier if I had a lathe.   I've actually been looking on craigs list latey at lathes and saw a few decent ones for a good price and I'm seriously considering getting one.  Gonna work out the .22 first and perfect that one before trying for the AR.



goota be carefull about LE when it comes to silencers BUT COMMA lol a oil filter and a 22 are a interesting combo.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> goota be carefull about LE when it comes to silencers BUT COMMA lol a oil filter and a 22 are a interesting combo.



my girlfriend is a LEO.  I filled out my form one and paid, had it approved so techinically i can build one legaly.  the catch is, i'll probably build a whole bunch!! lol

yeah the oil filter works good but it looks shitty.  i'm going for the more asthetic yet functional look.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> my girlfriend is a LEO.  I filled out my form one and paid, had it approved so techinically i can build one legaly.  the catch is, i'll probably build a whole bunch!! lol
> 
> yeah the oil filter works good but it looks shitty.  i'm going for the more asthetic yet functional look.



200$ for a tax stamp is a rip off imo.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> my girlfriend is a LEO.  I filled out my form one and paid, had it approved so techinically i can build one legaly.  the catch is, i'll probably build a whole bunch!! lol
> 
> yeah the oil filter works good but it looks shitty.  i'm going for the more asthetic yet functional look.



200$ for a tax stamp is a rip off imo.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> 200$ for a tax stamp is a rip off imo.



I agree....but i look at it as $200 for 10 tax stamps.


----------



## beasto (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice build, 556 is nice and accurate. Used that tool for many of years in military.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

so, on a side note......I just got an email from CheaperThanDirt.com about MagPul PMags being back in stock.  So I go  check on it and theyare $99.  WTF!!!  those were going for 12-15$ forthe basic black...with no windowsor dust covers.  I know demeand is highbut it's sad when they price gouge that bad.  Won't be doing businesswith them again.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 7, 2013)

They are not Magpul brand but I picked up a bunch of Mags from these guys. http://www.srtsupply.com/   30rnds/$20


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> so, on a side note......I just got an email from CheaperThanDirt.com about MagPul PMags being back in stock.  So I go  check on it and theyare $99.  WTF!!!  those were going for 12-15$ forthe basic black...with no windowsor dust covers.  I know demeand is highbut it's sad when they price gouge that bad.  Won't be doing businesswith them again.



most hardcore gun guys will not do business with cheaper than dirt ever again , they are price gouging scum.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> most hardcore gun guys will not do business with cheaper than dirt ever again , they are price gouging scum.



Yeah I won't either unless I absolutely need something.   I was lucky and just picked up 5 pmags with windows and dust covers for $30 each.  Fuck CTD!


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 8, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Yeah I won't either unless I absolutely need something.   I was lucky and just picked up 5 pmags with windows and dust covers for $30 each.  Fuck CTD!



brownells and midway usa for me from now on.cdnn also has nice stuff sometimes but havent ordered from the yet.


----------



## curls (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson Combat has been shipping mags and they have not changed there price.   This is my new toy on order UTAS-15 a few more weeks.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 12, 2013)

ok peeps, she's finaly all complete.

Here is the bolt carrier group and charging handle from Bravo Company Manufacturing






Troy flip sights










sights up





sights down






lookin down sights





looking down barrel.


----------



## Alert/10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Excellent choice going with colt and nice spike lower, how much did the upper run you? 

I see you snagged one of the BCM BCGs when thry came in stock, i came so close to buying one, holding out for a Daniel Defense upper to pair with either my umbrella or mega lower


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 12, 2013)

got the colt upper for $700.   yeah i like the nickel boron coated BCG by Bravo company.  stays lubricated nicely and gives it good action.


----------



## Alert/10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Not bad at all, just going to leave the flip up sights no optics?


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 12, 2013)

Alert/10 said:


> Not bad at all, just going to leave the flip up sights no optics?



no, no optics for this one.  i have a few others with optics.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't find a lower for shit, all things considering (as far as I go) how is this even possible? SMH!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 12, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> I can't find a lower for shit, all things considering (as far as I go) how is this even possible? SMH!



Gunbroker.com.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 12, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Gunbroker.com.



Thanks! Am I correct when assuming you've used this service before?
Do you need an qualified FFL or is it like a show?


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 12, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Thanks! Am I correct when assuming you've used this service before?
> Do you need an qualified FFL or is it like a show?



Use them all the time.  Only complete firearms or lower receivers need to be shipped to the FFL. Basically anything with the serial number on it.  I had to have my stripped lower sent to an FFl.  The rest came strait to my house.  It tells you right on the item if an FFL is needed.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 12, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Use them all the time.  Only complete firearms or lower receivers need to be shipped to the FFL. Basically anything with the serial number on it.  I had to have my stripped lower sent to an FFl.  The rest came strait to my house.  It tells you right on the item if an FFL is needed.



Thanks Six. Never had anything shipped to an FFL before do i have to just contact a local dealer first before I proceed with using the service? (make the proper arrangements?)
I'm just trying to get the lower.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah. Call around because they will charge a fee.  Just find the cheapest one and have it sent there.


----------



## curls (Feb 12, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Thanks Six. Never had anything shipped to an FFL before do i have to just contact a local dealer first before I proceed with using the service? (make the proper arrangements?)
> I'm just trying to get the lower.


No need for an FFL if it is a long gun bought *in* state, hand guns are a different story.  Check AR15.com equipment exchange as well.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 13, 2013)

Fucking bad ass, I'm saving my coin!!!!


----------



## Alert/10 (Feb 14, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Thanks Six. Never had anything shipped to an FFL before do i have to just contact a local dealer first before I proceed with using the service? (make the proper arrangements?)
> I'm just trying to get the lower.




PM me if your looking for a lower, dont pay gunbroker prices please that shit is ridiculous


----------

